# they grow up so fast!



## CrysAnner (Apr 29, 2016)

I just wanted a place full of understanding when I say this.

WHY DO THE LITTLE BABIES GROW UP SO FAST?!?!
My first hoggie was so itsy bitsy when i got her and now ... now shes a full grown hoggie and it doesnt feel like it been a year but.. aaah time whyy?!


----------



## Bramble (Aug 16, 2016)

They do grow way too fast! 

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------

